# Lowrance x52 oder x125???



## Mini-Zander (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit ein Echolot zulegen.Leider kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob ich das x52 oder das x125 nehmen soll,da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das x52 für Talsperren ausreicht.
Ich hffe,das mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann!!!
Petri
Mini-Zander


----------



## Renke (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*

Hallo Mini-Zander,

habe selbst da 125 er und bin höchst zufrieden.

Hat auch die bessere Auflösung als das 52 er. Wenn Du dir Sorgen wegen der erreichbaren Tiefen machst, kann ich Dich beruhigen, so tief kann keine Talsperre sein.

Ich denke aber, auch das 52 er ist kein schlechtes <echolot, kommt halt auch auf Deine Ansprüche an.

Das 52er kriegst Du für etwa 240.- - 250.- Euro (Festmontage),
das 125er liegt etwa bei 300.- - 320.-.

Wenn die 70.- Euro nichts ausmachen nimm lieber das 125er!


----------



## Mini-Zander (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*

Hallo Renke.
Danke erst mal für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe bis jetzt keine Ahnung von echoloten.Mir wurde gesagt dass das 125er Fische direkt über Grund und auch in Krautfeldern anzeigt.Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das 52er das auch schafft???
Petri
Mini-Zander


----------



## vaaberg (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*

|kopfkrat

Ein Echolot gibt immer Signale ab und nimmt Echo´s wieder auf, auch wenns ein Stück vergammeltes Holz unter Wasser ist. Also werden auch die Echos von Wasserpflanzen/Kraut wiedergegeben. Erwarte nicht das sich Dir die Unterwasserwelt komplett erschliesst, du bekommst nur Echo´s auf den Monitor, aber was sich dahinter verbrirgt musst Du schon selbst bestimmen. Lass dich nicht von Wattzahlen beeindrucken,
Die RMS Leistung ist wichtig, damit kannst Du vergleichen. Je höher umso besser.
Ich rate Dir, soweit Du es verkraften kannst stets zur leistungsstärkeren Ausgabe. Color muss nicht sein.

Es gibt durchaus gute gebrauchte Geräte, z.b. Lowrance X 85.
Das bekommst Du für kleines Geld was vernünftiges, das durchaus in Norwegen brauchbar ist. Ich hab ein X 85 bis zur Anschaffung eines eigenen Bootes 6 Jahre genutzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*

Als alternative zum Lowrance gebe es da ja noch die Geräte von Eagle. Sozusagen die klein Schwester.
Das FishMark 320 wird da deinen Erfordernissen weit mehr als gerecht und ist auch noch etwas günstiger als ein Lowrance.


----------



## Freelander (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*

Hallo!
Ich kann Dir auch das Lawrence X58 DF empfehlen,Benutze ich auf der Ostsee absolut scharfes Display und total bedienungsfreundlich.Da sieht ma sogar den Pilker drauf hoch und runter schießen.
Das DF ist eigentlich für Norwegen ausgelegt.
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Mini-Zander (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*

Hallo zsammen.
Danke für die vielen Antworten!!!
Ihr habt mir auf jeden Fall gute Tips gegeben.
Werd mich noch mal in Ruhe umschauen!
Petri
Mini-Zander


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*



Mini-Zander schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt dass das 125er Fische direkt über Grund und auch in Krautfeldern anzeigt.


 
du bei fischalarm kannste dir nie sicher sein ob das wirklich ein fisch ist!

meistens sind es hohle baumstämme!
oder ähnliches!

ich würde dir auch das 125 raten!


----------



## Regentaucher (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*

die beiden Geräte sind doch ziemlich unterschiedlich in vielen Punkten.
 (Auflösung, Wattleistung, Bildschirm etc...) Wäge doch deine Ansprüche ab und entscheide dann am besten nach deinen Kriterien was für dich wichtiger ist. Das 125er kostet als Festmontage ca 100 Euro mehr...


----------



## Jirko (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*

@mini-zander

wenn du schon zwischen beiden wählen möchtest, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß du dir auch nen x-125er kaufen würdest... wenn... hmh? kauf dir das x-125er  #h

PS: die option fish-ID sollte generell und in jedem fall deaktiviert werden #h


----------



## Wolfsen40 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*

Mensch , was sind das für Diskussionen,
ich hab das alte x-25 von Lowrance und habe dieses Jahr in Schweden wieder so geil gefangen , man, man, man, . Kauf Dir ne ordentliche Lowrance Kiste und ab geht die Post!!


Grüße


----------



## floh72 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Lowrance x52 oder x125???*

Ich würde auch mal die geräte von Humminbird in Betracht ziehen, die haben wenigstens nen richtigen 2 Kristall Geber und machen somit 20 und 60 grad.....und preislich sind die auch OK.


----------

